# Halloween is right around the corner



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

some much to do and so little time to do it


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

I know I'm starting to panic a bit and by a bit I mean a lot!


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

I hear you did some big projects last year so this year doing small projects and the small ones are taking just as long to make as the big ones lol


----------



## Wormyt (Apr 11, 2005)

Halloween is coming fast. I have new props in mind but so many old things need fixen for this year too. LOL But getting excited as Ive seen things already showing up in stores.


----------



## Rosetta28 (Sep 7, 2011)

I know how you all feel I feel like I'm dragging my butt a little bit this year.


----------



## James Stevenson (Jul 28, 2013)

I should fix some of my older stuff but it will be dark some i might not. Went to the dollar tree and michaels the other week they have started to put out some halloween stuff


----------

